# WGCL Atlanta - No HD for NCAA's!



## creesh (Jul 13, 2004)

Atlanta CBS has decided to multicast 3-4 games and offer 0 HD games. Due to Blackout rules, those of us in Atlanta subscribing to MMM get zero HD for the locally broadcasted games, including UGA!!! To watch the local game on D*, you must change your setting if you're currently hiding SD duplicates. The normal Atlanta HD local feed is showing a different game.

IMO, This is a big step back for HD, call WGCL to register your complaint: 404.325.4646

Multicasting SD instead of HD must stop!!!

I can't even enjoy Georgia's 9 point halftime lead.


----------



## dan8379 (Feb 13, 2006)

creesh said:


> Atlanta CBS has decided to multicast 3-4 games and offer 0 HD games. Due to Blackout rules, those of us in Atlanta subscribing to MMM get zero HD for the locally broadcasted games, including UGA!!! To watch the local game on D*, you must change your setting if you're currently hiding SD duplicates. The normal Atlanta HD local feed is showing a different game.
> 
> IMO, This is a big step back for HD, call WGCL to register your complaint: 404.325.4646
> 
> ...


I agree that this stinks, but I guess they figured that more people would be happy to get all of the games for free than would be mad about not getting HD. I've got the Georgia game online because it looks better than the SD we're getting on local TV.


----------



## creesh (Jul 13, 2004)

dan8379 said:


> I agree that this stinks, but I guess they figured that more people would be happy to get all of the games for free than would be mad about not getting HD. I've got the Georgia game online because it looks better than the SD we're getting on local TV.


Yeah, that's probably their view. I just wish they would do 1 HD game and then maybe 1 additional SD. They are acting like they can remove the HD feed and nobody will notice. Maybe a few years ago, but not now. We'll see, the woman on the phone said they were getting lots of complaints.

On a separate note, how can D* get away with blacking out the "main game" when our local is showing all the games? I hate to say it, but it would be more consistent to black out all of the games.

Then the s**t would hit the fan!


----------



## richall01 (Sep 30, 2007)

creesh said:


> On a separate note, how can D* get away with blacking out the "main game" when our local is showing all the games? I hate to say it, but it would be more consistent to black out all of the games.
> 
> Then the s**t would hit the fan!


Not Directv rules, Blame NCAA


----------



## larock0wns (Oct 10, 2007)

I just wasted my time calling them and their response is 'Due to Multi-cast and bandwidth constraints, we are not offering the games in HD'. I then questioned why is bandwidth an issue this year when they have been doing multi-cast for the last few years. She had no answer and said 'all I can tell you is that we are not offering it at this point'.

cbs46 sux. A few years back (when that guy escaped from the courthouse) they kept breaking in to the games to give us updates on where the police were taking him. They even cut in to the final seconds of a close game thinking it was over but turned out it wasn't over.


----------



## jordunn (Oct 29, 2007)

I thought the MMM was an exclusive deal for DirecTV this year. I guess not. Just another way to get money from us, but I will greatly pay for HD!!!


----------



## dan8379 (Feb 13, 2006)

jordunn said:


> I thought the MMM was an exclusive deal for DirecTV this year. I guess not. Just another way to get money from us, but I will greatly pay for HD!!!


MegaMarch Madness is exclusive, but some CBS affiliates have chosen to show additional games on their digital sub-channels.


----------



## jfulcher (Jun 5, 2007)

creesh said:


> Atlanta CBS has decided to multicast 3-4 games and offer 0 HD games. Due to Blackout rules, those of us in Atlanta subscribing to MMM get zero HD for the locally broadcasted games, including UGA!!! To watch the local game on D*, you must change your setting if you're currently hiding SD duplicates. The normal Atlanta HD local feed is showing a different game.
> 
> IMO, This is a big step back for HD, call WGCL to register your complaint: 404.325.4646
> 
> ...


While it sucks - as does Georgia - I would rather get EVERY game rather than one or two games in HD.

The Atlanta HD feed over DTV is getting 46-1 broadcast. The SD feed has the Georgia game. They've done this for a while and I for one appreciate being able to see all the games without having to pay DTV for their BS service.


----------



## jfulcher (Jun 5, 2007)

creesh said:


> Yeah, that's probably their view. I just wish they would do 1 HD game and then maybe 1 additional SD. They are acting like they can remove the HD feed and nobody will notice. Maybe a few years ago, but not now. We'll see, the woman on the phone said they were getting lots of complaints.
> 
> On a separate note, how can D* get away with blacking out the "main game" when our local is showing all the games? I hate to say it, but it would be more consistent to black out all of the games.
> 
> Then the s**t would hit the fan!


Directv isn't blacking out the main broadcast of 46. They get their "HD" feed from the OTA broadcast of 46-1. This is a SEPERATE feed and the way that they broadcast all the games. Directv still gets the main 46 channel, it's just in SD during this time period.


----------



## creesh (Jul 13, 2004)

jfulcher said:


> While it sucks - as does Georgia - I would rather get EVERY game rather than one or two games in HD.
> 
> The Atlanta HD feed over DTV is getting 46-1 broadcast. The SD feed has the Georgia game. They've done this for a while and I for one appreciate being able to see all the games without having to pay DTV for their BS service.


Score one for the minority, maybe you need a bigger HDTV. Then you will realize that the WGCL SD feed is unwatchable!

To each his own I guess.


----------



## dan8379 (Feb 13, 2006)

creesh said:


> Score one for the minority, maybe you need a bigger HDTV. Then you will realize that the WGCL SD feed is unwatchable!
> 
> To each his own I guess.


I agree--the PQ is 46 is awful. Fortunately they're showing the end of the Georgia game in HD on 707 and not blacking it out.


----------



## creesh (Jul 13, 2004)

jfulcher said:


> Directv isn't blacking out the main broadcast of 46. They get their "HD" feed from the OTA broadcast of 46-1. This is a SEPERATE feed and the way that they broadcast all the games. Directv still gets the main 46 channel, it's just in SD during this time period.


I understand how it works, I am just frustrated by it.

Directv MMM is blacking out whatever game is on AT46 (SD feed). WGCL 46 (HD feed) is showing a different game (but also in SD). That game is not blacked out on MMM (except for temporarily when they screw up which is once every 30 minutes or so).

I have a headache.


----------



## jordunn (Oct 29, 2007)

jfulcher said:


> While it sucks - as does Georgia - I would rather get EVERY game rather than one or two games in HD.
> 
> The Atlanta HD feed over DTV is getting 46-1 broadcast. The SD feed has the Georgia game. They've done this for a while and I for one appreciate being able to see all the games without having to pay DTV for their BS service.


Over the air is only 1 game here in Columbus, OH, but our cable companies, WOW and TW, are showing all the games free. I guess it isn't as exclusive as I thought. Oh well, at least it is in HD.


----------



## jfulcher (Jun 5, 2007)

creesh said:


> Score one for the minority, maybe you need a bigger HDTV. Then you will realize that the WGCL SD feed is unwatchable!
> 
> To each his own I guess.


What's going to suck is if too many of you HD enthusiasts call and whine and they stop simulcasting all the games on the subchannels so you get you precious HD and then we are stuck having to pay D* for all the games. See some of us care about all the games and not the Georgia loss. Sure it sucks they aren't in HD, but right now we don't have to pay anything to D* and we get to see all the games. The online solution isn't a very viable one either to see the other games for free. That's even a worse feed.

I love HD content as much as the next guy but I'd rather see all the games.


----------



## jfulcher (Jun 5, 2007)

creesh said:


> I understand how it works, I am just frustrated by it.
> 
> Directv MMM is blacking out whatever game is on AT46 (SD feed). WGCL 46 (HD feed) is showing a different game (but also in SD). That game is not blacked out on MMM (except for temporarily when they screw up which is once every 30 minutes or so).
> 
> I have a headache.


Directv MMM has nothing to do with the WGCL 46 feed showing a different game. They get their broadcast for WGCL 46 from 46-1 which is showing a different game. There is no blackout in place. It's just where Directv gets their HD feed from 46 from.

If you have an antenna you would see this, one game on regular 46, one game on 46-1, one game on 46-2, one game on 46-3. The georgia is on the regular analog 46.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Thread moved, as this isn't really a DirecTV issue


----------



## larock0wns (Oct 10, 2007)

What sux is you just bend over and accept what BS excuse cbs46 is shoving up your ass. Last year we got 2 games in HD and other game in SD on cbs46. This year we are getting no additional games that we were last year, but yet they are using the bandwidth excuse.

So enjoy all your games in SD and we can send you links for eye doctors after the tourny.


----------



## creesh (Jul 13, 2004)

jfulcher said:


> Directv MMM has nothing to do with the WGCL 46 feed showing a different game. They get their broadcast for WGCL 46 from 46-1 which is showing a different game. There is no blackout in place. It's just where Directv gets their HD feed from 46 from.
> 
> If you have an antenna you would see this, one game on regular 46, one game on 46-1, one game on 46-2, one game on 46-3. The georgia is on the regular analog 46.


I know!!!!!

But whatever game is on analog 46 is blacked out MMM and therefore NOT AVAILABLE in HD for me anywhere!!! (not on SD46, not on HD46, not on 46.1, 46.2, 46.3, or 46.4, not on MMM)

That is the problem, I am an HD snob. I proudly admit it...


----------



## jfulcher (Jun 5, 2007)

larock0wns said:


> What sux is you just bend over and accept what BS excuse cbs46 is shoving up your ass. Last year we got 2 games in HD and other game in SD on cbs46. This year we are getting no additional games that we were last year, but yet they are using the bandwidth excuse.
> 
> So enjoy all your games in SD and we can send you links for eye doctors after the tourny.


No - last year was the same way - to get all the games on at once it was 4 SD feeds. I guess UGA fans weren't too upset since they weren't dancing. It's only the first two days! They went to HD after that (and I suspect they will do the same this year).


----------



## jfulcher (Jun 5, 2007)

creesh said:


> I know!!!!!
> 
> But whatever game is on analog 46 is blacked out MMM and therefore NOT AVAILABLE in HD for me anywhere!!! (not on SD46, not on HD46, not on 46.1, 46.2, 46.3, or 46.4, not on MMM)
> 
> That is the problem, I am an HD snob. I proudly admit it...


SD46 = Analog 46. I just watched it on both Analog 46 and Sd46 to verify this.


----------



## larock0wns (Oct 10, 2007)

jfulcher said:


> No - last year was the same way - to get all the games on at once it was 4 SD feeds. I guess UGA fans weren't too upset since they weren't dancing. It's only the first two days! They went to HD after that (and I suspect they will do the same this year).


We'll see. How do you explain cbs46 only doing SD for the regional championships? They weren't doing multi-feed than.


----------



## jfulcher (Jun 5, 2007)

larock0wns said:


> We'll see. How do you explain cbs46 only doing SD for the regional championships? They weren't doing multi-feed than.


Check that out - the games are in HD today when there are only 2 games at once.


----------



## homeskillet (Feb 3, 2004)

Thankfully our CBS in Kansas City (KCTV) which is owned by the same parent company as WGCL is doing the tournament right. Although the last two years they had a different game on the Analog 5 than the digital channels so they had a total of 3 broadcasts at once. Due to several cable and satellite companies ONLY getting 5.1 and using it for both the SD and HD broadcasts they choose to keep Analog 5 and Digital 5.1 the same broadcast this year.

KCTV-TV 5 = SD version of HD Broadcast
KCTV-DT 5.1 = HD Broadcast
KCTV-DT 5.2 = SD Alternate Broadcast


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

KPHO in Phoenix is doing the same, one analog, three DTV


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

Last year, WRAL ran the 4 games in SD. This year, they decided to run the main game for the region in HD, plus one extra game in SD. They did give the Cable peopel all 4 games in HD over the fiber connection they have, but at least Sat and OTA people were not screwed out of the one HD game they should get.


As far as blackouts go, the rules do not account for HD games at all. THe game is either on or not, so it is a case of the balcout rules not keeping up with technology.


----------



## marko (Jan 9, 2003)

I can see why wral did what they did - but I prefer all 4 games and no HD versus 1 HD/1 reg game. I did not watch as many games this year - and fortunately the game I cared about was on the secondary channel. 

Of course i am in the minority in the area - as I do root for out or area teams - do not care about UNC/Duke - and most people would rather have that game in HD and miss other games.


----------

